# Recent Ruby!



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Recent pic of my cutie!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww she is a cutie


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

So sweet! What a cutie!


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You've got the cutie bit right x


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

She has such a soft expression, looks like a real sweet girl.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

aww she looks so cuddly


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

aah Ruby is gorgeous.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Very soft eye - very sweet looking!


----------

